# shokking cat...



## idolomantis (Dec 19, 2007)

-.- everytime i pic my cat up and stroke her, i get an electrick shok -.-

do cats absord electricety or something?

its a shokking problem...(and pretty painfull)


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2007)

Mine do that too sometimes. Usually freaks them out.


----------



## thebugwife (Dec 20, 2007)

Static Electricity is fun! :blink: 

When I sit with fleece blanket and pet my cat he goes nuts trying to get the blanket...he thinks its doing it to him, its just me and a little static shock...Just like rubbing your socks on the carpet and zapping your brother, or rubbling a balloon on your head and watching your hair stick to it! if it bugs him just use dryer sheets, on your clothes, blankets, or him....unscented ones you can just rub on him.


----------

